# Any advice for a novice?



## Felongo (Jan 6, 2012)

So, Recently I posted an original song, as well as some remakes and stuff in my FA, and wanted to know what you guys think about them. And if you have any advisement about mixing, composing and stuff like that for future projects. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7160337 (original)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7102987 (remake)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7167419 (remake)

Any kind of tip is welcome
Thanks for listening :3


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jan 7, 2012)

I liked the first one, but I noticed that when each part played something, it tended to just play that part through the whole song, occasionally fading in and out (except the drums). You should start working on having different sections in your songs that are distinctly different, but not so much that it seems weird. Take Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody for example. It starts with a calm ballad, which builds to a guitar solo before transitioning into a faster, more energetic choral type piece before becoming more hard rock. Then the song ends by returning back to the contemplative theme of the beginning of the song. I know this is kind of harder when it comes to instrumentals, but even the composers of the baroque period did this, and they wrote their music hundreds of years ago, so it is possible, even more so considering the technology that exists and the availability of it. Even something as simple as a key change can work wonders for adding variety to a song.


----------



## Felongo (Jan 7, 2012)

Askari_Nari said:


> I liked the first one, but I noticed that when each part played something, it tended to just play that part through the whole song, occasionally fading in and out (except the drums). You should start working on having different sections in your songs that are distinctly different, but not so much that it seems weird. Take Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody for example. It starts with a calm ballad, which builds to a guitar solo before transitioning into a faster, more energetic choral type piece before becoming more hard rock. Then the song ends by returning back to the contemplative theme of the beginning of the song. I know this is kind of harder when it comes to instrumentals, but even the composers of the baroque period did this, and they wrote their music hundreds of years ago, so it is possible, even more so considering the technology that exists and the availability of it. Even something as simple as a key change can work wonders for adding variety to a song.



Yeah I repeated the licks a lot that's true, but is a trance kinda song and is based in repetition. However I didn't want it to sound like over-exploting the lick, but it seems I failed this time xD, next time will have more changes. Thanks for your apretiation!

Well actually, the song has 2 parts, a "verse" and a "chorous" but they are almost the same except for some high notes, so in general it sounds like just 1 part over and over...

At last, yeah Bohemian Rhapsody is a true example of variation whitout losing the focus, I know that song and respect Queen.
Thanks again for your comment, I'll apply these tips next time


----------

